# Cambridge academy



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

Just got my letter for conditional offer of employment in Cambridge(still have to complete medical,psych, PAT..). Just wanna know if anyone has a few details about the academy, I know its in Lowell. But I am look for any other information that could give me a heads up. I am prior military so I have no problem adjusting and customs/curtseys etc.. thanks in advance.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations! Just dont be that guy in the academy that says it's no big deal because you've done this thing in the military before. That shit gets old REAL fast for the instructors and fellow classmates. Good luck! The Lowell academy is pretty squared away from what I've been told.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats on your offer. Lowell is the best academy out there, really squared away. I would tell you more....but I can't (they make us swear a blood oath) :smile:


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

The Lowell Police Academy is a great academy. I believe the next one will start sometime in June. Get ready to do some running and a lot of p.t. Talk about stressful. A tough 24 weeks. No matter what I will never give up and I will always come out on top. Huurrraaahh.

:vcop:


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

DPD6860 said:


> The Lowell Police Academy is a great academy. I believe the next one will start sometime in June. Get ready to do some running and a lot of p.t. Talk about stressful. A tough 24 weeks. No matter what I will never give up and I will always come out on top. Huurrraaahh.
> 
> :vcop:


I got more information about the hiring process thats left today in a letter, also did the psychological examination today too, have the medical in a few days. But for PAT test do I bring my own pt's? I have not found anything regarding clothes for it. thanks.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

XcddT2341 said:


> I got more information about the hiring process thats left today in a letter, also did the psychological examination today too, have the medical in a few days. But for PAT test do I bring my own pt's? I have not found anything regarding clothes for it. thanks.


From the prep guide-- "Wear clothing appropriate for physically demanding work. Wear long pants, such as a warm-up suit or sweatpants."

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/police_pat_prep_guide.doc

Good luck.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Head first slide under the first obstacle, on the second climb each step going up and down, on the third go through the window one leg at a time, and on the wall don't run into it, stop or jump onto the wall and swing your leg over it. There ya go! Good Luck


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

How heavy is the bag your going to have to pull down across the line?


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

This kinda goes back to a long running discussion that was going on this forum about a month ago. Trust me, if you are in moderately good shape, you can pass the PAT, and trust me passing the PAT means nothing when you get to the academy, especially Lowell.


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

Ya, like in the Army, all the tests are set-up/designed for you to pass. Compeleting them just shows your capable of being a police officer. I would be more worried about the medical/psych exams before I would be worried about doing anything physical.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks! I am just all nervous. 

I'm definitely going to the preview though to get a feel for it.


----------



## Jake99 (May 2, 2006)

Is there an official start date for the academy in Lowell yet?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

I was told it will start June 5th.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

I believe it is still tentative for june 5th



RustyShackleford said:


> I was told it will start June 5th.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

Do they keep the psychological results a secret?
I guess not hearing back from them is a good thing. 8O


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

yes as long as they dont throw a net around you when your leaving the doc then you should be good. they only notify the dept.



recruit908 said:


> Do they keep the psychological results a secret?
> I guess not hearing back from them is a good thing. 8O


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

Has anyone done the medical yet?


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> Has anyone done the medical yet?


ya i did.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> ya i did.


What did you think about breathing in that machine? I found it weird, because you couldn't blow into it, it was more like exhaling with force.


----------



## CEC (Aug 10, 2003)

Congrat's the Lowell Police Academy is probably one of the best academy in the state!! The staff are great and they will certainly push you to your limits @ times.


In the run whatever you do don't give up on the run.. anything else.. really can't tell you..it's part of the Academy..

Goodluck


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> What did you think about breathing in that machine? I found it weird, because you couldn't blow into it, it was more like exhaling with force.


its called a pulmonary. I have done them several times. they always seems wierd to do. heh,, well may 18th is our practice PAT, should be fun.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Cambridge Academy I though was in Cambridge?????:blink:


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Cambridge attends the lowell police academy, in lowell



Irish Wampanoag said:


> Cambridge Academy I though was in Cambridge?????:blink:


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> its called a pulmonary. I have done them several times. they always seems wierd to do. heh,, well may 18th is our practice PAT, should be fun.


Can't wait. :jump:


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> its called a pulmonary. I have done them several times. they always seems wierd to do. heh,, well may 18th is our practice PAT, should be fun.


I forgot to ask. How do you get scheduled for the preview PAT. Does the Camb police dept do that for you and then send you a letter?


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> I forgot to ask. How do you get scheduled for the preview PAT. Does the Camb police dept do that for you and then send you a letter?


once personnel receives clearance from the doctors u did your medical with, then they will set up our time for the pat test.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> once personnel receives clearance from the doctors u did your medical with, then they will set up our time for the pat test.


I see, thanks.


----------



## mapd (May 1, 2006)

Don't sweat the PAT test! I took it with a badly pulled hamstring and had time to spare. You'll do fine. Also, to add to the other tips.....put the gun down by your side when your done pulling the trigger. The time dosen't stop until its back down at your side. I saw someone fail because they didn't do that and they went a second over....yikes...You failed...goodbye. 

(also, practice the wall if your female or not very tall....saw one female fail it and another not get over who seemed in pretty decent shape ???).


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

mapd said:


> Don't sweat the PAT test! I took it with a badly pulled hamstring and had time to spare. You'll do fine. Also, to add to the other tips.....put the gun down by your side when your done pulling the trigger. The time dosen't stop until its back down at your side. I saw someone fail because they didn't do that and they went a second over....yikes...You failed...goodbye.
> 
> (also, practice the wall if your female or not very tall....saw one female fail it and another not get over who seemed in pretty decent shape ???).


Yeah the wall is kind of making me worry since I'm 5'3" tall.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

So did anyone hear from Cambridge yet on their medical stats?


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> So did anyone hear from Cambridge yet on their medical stats?


niether me or another person on the list with us, have heard anything, yet.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> niether me or another person on the list with us, have heard anything, yet.


Yeah me either. That is why I was asking. I guess they wait until the last minute. Hopefully something will come today.


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> Yeah me either. That is why I was asking. I guess they wait until the last minute. Hopefully something will come today.


still nothing, prolly get postponed with this weather.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> still nothing, prolly get postponed with this weather.


Yeah. 
We'll see what happens today.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got a call.


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> Just got a call.


me too 9am tomorrow.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> me too 9am tomorrow.


cool


----------



## kidkuk (Mar 8, 2006)

I am going thru the hiring process for BC and they will send a few people to the Lowell Academy...I already did my medical and got the PAT preview tomorrow and the actual one on the 25th and got the Psyc interview on Friday. But they haven't told me anything else. So I don't know if I have the job yet..Is it looking good for me?


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

kidkuk said:


> I am going thru the hiring process for BC and they will send a few people to the Lowell Academy...I already did my medical and got the PAT preview tomorrow and the actual one on the 25th and got the Psyc interview on Friday. But they haven't told me anything else. So I don't know if I have the job yet..Is it looking good for me?


ya, as long as your not crazy and can run pretty well. As stated earlier, all this stuff is made for you to pass, the ones that fail, truely have or cant hide flaws.


----------



## recruit908 (Apr 26, 2006)

XcddT2341 said:


> ya, as long as your not crazy and can run pretty well. As stated earlier, all this stuff is made for you to pass, the ones that fail, truely have or cant hide flaws.


How did everyone do on their preview? 
The wall was the worst for me.


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

hey recruit, did u get over the wall or just have a hard time with it???


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

recruit908 said:


> How did everyone do on their preview?
> The wall was the worst for me.


Passed with no problem.


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

XcddT2341 said:


> Passed with no problem.


everyone says its so easy to pass, i found it a bit challenging. any ideas on how to prep good for it!


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

campuspdchic said:


> everyone says its so easy to pass, i found it a bit challenging. any ideas on how to prep good for it!


what exactly did you have trouble with? and how well did you do on each event?


----------



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

XcddT2341 said:


> what exactly did you have trouble with? and how well did you do on each event?


i failed it by a coupld seconds the first time i took it, but i did have trouble with the wall during the preview.


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

campuspdchic said:


> i failed it by a coupld seconds the first time i took it, but i did have trouble with the wall during the preview.


Just pace yourself until you complete the stairs, then after that sprint it or step it up a bit. Jump up and use upper body strength when u get to the wall, dont jump at it. Lean your upper body forward over the wall and then swing your legs over.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just reading the posts, and I wanted to give a little advice. Keep in mind here that I am not trying to demean anyone. If you are having trouble with the PAT, and it is not on the trigger pull, or because you are "vertically challenged", get your rear out on the roads, and into a gym. From the thread, I gather that if you pass the PAT you are going to the lowell academy. Trust me it's not a summer camp. Passing the PAT proves nothing as far as your fitness for the academy.


----------

